# Painting the JSA (an infinity painting blog)



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Starting JSA, working on building up to 150, Then 200, then 300!

As this is my first step into infinity any cc is welcome, especially tactics. (I do paint other systems as well)









Issues with my wash on two of the models.








much better. Now after a suggestion l, I am headed into a pale green for the body armour.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Time to catch the others up.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Some issues with the oniwaban. Arm is hobbled...


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

5 down one to go!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been tempted by Infinity and these are just the guys I'd go for. I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

They bring back the joy of painting.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Definitely! They paint up pretty fast as well. Must be the lack of skulls!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The domaru is much cleaner, I did my first layer slightly different.

Instead of washing it with blue all over, I just did the spots that were going to he blue. Then I did my greens.

The forward arm sits a bit funny(or short) on the rifle I had to do some "funny positioning" to get The arms to sit right.

Here's the final.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Working on my doctor and shinobu.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Its a bit slower this round soo many goodyear that need the little things.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Doctor is in the house!









Now to get that arm on...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Doctor, Glue thyself!

lol

I like the green!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The one without camera flash was blurry.

I really need to set up a photo Booth.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Shinobu and doctor complete, now on to the g:servants.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

She keeps falling off the base. So re posed, waiting for glue to dry then touch up the modifications.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey dude, these are looking nice. Great use of washes and the wooden bases really pull them all together. Nice work, I look forwards to seeing what you get up to next.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

But there not wooden... lol I was going for a concrete floor / sidewalk look. Love the wood idea though. It would have been fantastic for the jsa.

I'm working in the doctors g:servant bits now. In the next couple day I will have my kiesutso(spelling sure) missile and hmg.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

mrknify said:


> But there not wooden... lol I was going for a concrete floor / sidewalk look. Love the wood idea though. It would have been fantastic for the jsa..


sorry, that's my bad. The hazards of looking at minis on a a phone and not zooming in properly. I can see its concrete now, I think its the darker lines originally gave me a weathered wood vibe.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, one of my dry brush layers was to simulate a dust look.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Next up raiden and keisotsu hmg.


----------

